
Apple working to adopt 802.11ac 5G Gigabit WiFi this year - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/01/21/apple_working_to_adopt_80211ac_5g_gigabit_wifi_this_year_.html
======
th0ma5
In other news, paint dries if you let it sit. We're still on the roadmap to
convergence between the cell networks and wifi, right?

